# How gross is this?



## captodometer (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep seeing the following MAC lipgloss for sale on Trade Me: it's kind of like the Kiwi version of Ebay.  It is legal to sell used cosmetics on the site, so no problem there.  But this one is just gross beyond belief: lipglass that's so used there is only 10% left
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











   And it keeps getting relisted, because apparently no one is foolish enough to buy it: I think this is the 5th or 6th time that I've seen it it since June
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Lipglass!! for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh my lord haha some people will do anything for money!! its the kinda lipgloss that you know would smell GROSS


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 17, 2008)

Like trying to give someone the last sip of your beer... um nooo thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 You can't blame em for trying though, some people are just that tacky.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

ew lol.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 17, 2008)

Some people, I swear!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

*speechless*


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 17, 2008)

That is sick


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 17, 2008)

I bet it's more gross IRL..


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 17, 2008)

Bleh D:


----------



## panther27 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dammmmn!


----------



## susannef (Nov 17, 2008)

lol gross


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

That is beyond nasty. I wouldn't even give that away, let alone try to sell it!


----------



## allyson (Nov 17, 2008)

How patheeeetic.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Like trying to give someone the last sip of your beer... um nooo thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's worse than that: more like trying to sell the last sip of your beer!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 17, 2008)

That's just down right disgusting. I would never buy used lipgloss anyway.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

it's no longer a tube of lipgloss but a tube of bacteria...and someone else's to boot! As my son would say...Uhhhh it has nasty germies on it!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Why don't they just Back 2 MAC it?  

*ugh*


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^ LOL true... 

seriously 10%? Ewwwwoooo


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_That is beyond nasty. I wouldn't even give that away, let alone try to sell it!_

 

Dang! Yall ruined the surprise.... Carandru, I was gonna try and snatch that up for you! ain't your birthday coming up.....LOL


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2008)

Barfolicious!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_It's worse than that: more like trying to sell the last sip of your beer!_

 
This just officially became my weight loss thread.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 18, 2008)

eww lol! at least it's not the kind with a wand. I don't get it. And you KNOW people lie when they say "swatched only 1x with a 'clean brush'" in the sale threads. puh-leeze!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2008)

Ew thats so disgusting and unsanitary.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

Why on earth would someone sell 10% left lipgloss... and what makes her think someone will grab this 'bargain'? Tsk tsk.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 18, 2008)

Did I mention that the NZ$ is almost worthless: the $4 minimum bid is only US$2.20.  And they would have to pay 29 cent final value fee if anybody actually bought the gloss!


----------



## redambition (Nov 18, 2008)

it looks like someone cleaning out their stash/house a bit.. but i wouldn't really be keen on buying used lipglosses or underwear


----------



## Willa (Nov 18, 2008)

Disgusting!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Oh my lord haha some people will do anything for money!! its the kinda lipgloss that you know would smell GROSS_

 
that thought of that just made me gag.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 18, 2008)

i love the way in the description she put...

 "perfect for your handbag"

just what iv always wanted...10% of some random person's used skanky lipgloss floating about in my handbag!! iv been searching so long and now iv finally found it!!! haha

its all grey n manky...gross! yuck!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Why don't they just Back 2 MAC it?  

*ugh*_

 
that is exactly what I was thinking. unless there is no back 2 mac in NZ.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_it looks like someone cleaning out their stash/house a bit.. but i wouldn't really be keen on buying used lipglosses or underwear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha. I was totally thinking of used nasty underwear that someone would try to sell as a "bargain" when I saw this gloss. Yuk!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i love the way in the description she put...

 "perfect for your handbag"

just what iv always wanted...10% of some random person's used skanky lipgloss floating about in my handbag!! iv been searching so long and now iv finally found it!!! haha

its all grey n manky...gross! yuck!_

 
you totally made me lol!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 19, 2008)

WHY even try to sell that? If you are that cheap, just use it up! If you don't want it then throw it away! That's like selling half a Big Mac you didn't finish.


----------



## macheaven (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Why don't they just Back 2 MAC it?  

*ugh*_

 

Maybe the ppl who do buy used lipgloss only buy it to Back2mac it and not really to use it themselves..


----------



## anita22 (Nov 20, 2008)

I keep on seeing that listing too! Actually, it really surprises me how many used lipglosses go up for sale on TradeMe, not just MAC. Seriously, who would want to use that??

We do have Back to MAC here in New Zealand, so there is really no excuse. Even if you were selling it so someone else could Back to MAC it, it's really not a good deal - lipsticks cost about NZ$42 here, so paying $10 for an empty tube isn't exactly a bargain....


p.s. Captodometer - I used to live in Dunedin, my husband and I miss it a lot!


----------

